# Time Trialling fatality



## Will1985 (3 May 2009)

Not good at all - very sad and probably another nail in the coffin of cycle racing on public roads.

See timetriallingforum.


----------



## aran20 (3 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Not good at all - very sad and probably another nail in the coffin of cycle racing on public roads.
> 
> See timetriallingforum.




I was at this race today, although I did not actually see the accident occur I did see the emergency services on scene as I was riding northwards up the A1, such an awful tragedy. Deepest sympathies to his family.


----------



## Dave5N (3 May 2009)

Terrible. Condolences to all his friends and family.


----------



## Cranks (3 May 2009)

Sympathies goes out to the family and friends of our fellow rider.

I am so sorry to hear of this loss.

RIP


----------



## Dayvo (3 May 2009)

Terrible and tragic news!

And most likely so easily avoidable.


----------



## oscarplu (3 May 2009)

An absolute tradgedy.
Condolences to all of the riders family and friends.


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 May 2009)

Just need to add my condolences to the family, and an RIP........


----------



## gavintc (3 May 2009)

More detail and a short report on Bike Radar - very sad. It hurts to read this report, you just feel sick and angry at the same time. 


http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/army-major-killed-during-time-trial-21437


----------



## HLaB (3 May 2009)

Thats horrible news, RIP. If I'm reading the reports correctly he was hit from behind, the fact he was going fast (TTing) shouldn't of mattered


----------



## ontheroadtofrance (4 May 2009)

Sorry to hear this condolences to the family, and an RIP maybe the government was right in their ad look, look and look again it makes you wonder done it


----------



## DJ (4 May 2009)

Terrible news. My sincere condolences.

Is there a car that escorts the cyclists at the back of the race?


----------



## HeartAttack (4 May 2009)

Heart felt condolences to the family, friends and associates. A real sad loss, even more so as this could have so easily been avoided with a little forward thinking and looking ahead on the part of the woman driver.


----------



## gavintc (4 May 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Terrible news. My sincere condolences.
> 
> Is there a car that escorts the cyclists at the back of the race?



Not at this level of amateur time trialling. Riders will have been set off at 1 or 2 min intervals. 

I find this incident has affected me more than most. He was just an ordinary club cyclist, a father, a husband, a son. Now dead. His wife will find that from yesterday, her life has completely changed. As an Army wife in Germany, she would not have been allowed to work, she will be given 6 months to move out of her house. His salary will suddenly stop, but the rent for the Army house will continue. She will have to pick up the pieces of her life and move back to UK, find a school for the kids, get herself a new job, get a house and all because someone was not paying attention - Sad so sad.


----------



## ACS (4 May 2009)

gavintc said:


> Not at this level of amateur time trialling. Riders will have been set off at 1 or 2 min intervals.
> 
> I find this incident has affected me more than most. He was just an ordinary club cyclist, a father, a husband, a son. Now dead. His wife will find that from yesterday, her life has completely changed. As an Army wife in Germany, she would not have been allowed to work, she will be given 6 months to move out of her house. His salary will suddenly stop, but the rent for the Army house will continue. She will have to pick up the pieces of her life and move back to UK, find a school for the kids, get herself a new job, get a house and all because someone was not paying attention - Sad so sad.



You give the impression that because her husband has been killed that the army will simply abandon the grieving widow this is wrong, so, so wrong. 

I would like to extend my heartfelt and sincere condolences to the family echoing those of other poster on both this and the TT forum.


----------



## dodgy (4 May 2009)

Terrible, just terrible. Am I the only one here who has often thought that TTs on the A1 are a bit risky though? I used to live not too far from it and I would never really consider riding on it (and I know we have a perfectly legitimate right to cycle on it). Most motorists treat it like the A1(M) even though only parts of it are Motorway standard.

My old mate Jon Surtees said some nice words after the event, reminds me to contact him and try to stay in touch more (I served in the RAF with him).

RIP Major Evans.


----------



## gavintc (4 May 2009)

satans budgie said:


> You give the impression that because her husband has been killed that the army will simply abandon the grieving widow this is wrong, so, so wrong.
> 
> I would like to extend my heartfelt and sincere condolences to the family echoing those of other poster on both this and the TT forum.



Private accident, not on military duty. The Army will follow quite tight rules on this one and she will find herself with very limited options. Yes, he will probably have insurance, but the change to her life will be massive.


----------



## mondobongo (4 May 2009)

Awful news, my sincere condolences to his Family and Friends.


----------



## Keith Oates (4 May 2009)

That news is so sad, thoughts must go to family and friends!


----------



## Young Un (4 May 2009)

My sincere condolences to the Family.

I was just thinking that people could wear a black armband for your next TT, I think I might do this?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 May 2009)

awful, awful news. my thoughts are with his friends and family.


----------



## longers (4 May 2009)

Very sorry to hear this, just someone doing what they love


----------



## RabbitFood (5 May 2009)

RIP should never of happend reminds you of how carefull you have to be at all time, thoughts with his wief and kids


----------



## stumpy (5 May 2009)

Truly sad. Makes you aware of your own mortality a bit more. I’d like to add my condolences to his Family


----------

